# Has Anyone Used Onsite 7 Shop Management Software?



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Is anyone currently using Onsite 7? It looks like a great shop management tool for shops that provide just about any service, or multiple services at once. I'd be interested to hear some real-world opinions on it.


----------

